# Sydney sunrise before the rain started



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2017)

I do love Sydney Harbour in all her moods.
This one is rather rare.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 10, 2017)

Just  *BEAUTIFUL !*   Warri.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2017)

Disclaimer - that was not one of my photos. I regularly look on the ABC website for photos of Australian subjects that I think might interest people from overseas.

About 5 years ago, hubby and I did a weekend Captain Cook Cruise on the harbour. We simply sailed all over the harbour for two full days and were moored at night, Friday beside the Opera House and Saturday on the north side near Taronga Park zoo. Each morning we were up early for a walk and witnessed the sun breaking over the Botanic Gardens and the city CBD. Needless to say, we had never seen the city so early before and it was something to remember. These photos below are mine.

This is how the Opera House looked on the Friday night with Aboriginal patterns projected onto the sails. 
It was the first Vivid Festival and all rather experimental.



This is how the CBD looked as the first rays of the sun burst over the eastern horizon.


----------

